# Anyone else play Neko Atsume?



## Miii (Oct 3, 2016)

I just discovered this game last night (it's been out for a long time, I know) and it's so incredibly cute. I can't stop checking for cats in my yard xD I'm saving up all my gold fish for a yard expansion so I can have even more cats in my yard. I still haven't seen Tubbs, but I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 3, 2016)

I've played Neko Atsume once, but had to delete it cause phone needed space.
It's such an adorable game!;v;


----------



## Miii (Oct 3, 2016)

Kaiserin said:


> I've played Neko Atsume once, but had to delete it cause phone needed space.
> It's such an adorable game!;v;



I know! I have 4 cats in my yard, I'm so happy :'D


----------



## Limon (Oct 3, 2016)

I played it months ago. I used real money on it, pfft.


----------



## Miii (Oct 3, 2016)

L3M0N5 said:


> I played it months ago. I used real money on it, pfft.



I refuse to ever put real money into games. It takes the fun out of it for me if everything's too easy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gasp! Tubbs is in my yard!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2016)

i dont play it anymore. the game got kinda repetitive and you just attract the same cats all over and over. soo ya....


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

Spear said:


> i dont play it anymore. the game got kinda repetitive and you just attract the same cats all over and over. soo ya....



SAME I had everything unlocked, but it got boring after ~5 months


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> SAME I had everything unlocked, but it got boring after ~5 months



i only lasted for 3months lmao


----------



## pandapples (Oct 3, 2016)

Stopped playing a long time ago but it is a super cute game. Wish they had more frequent updates with new things to keep me interested.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Nope, idek if old iphones can even handle it. but i do love the artwork, really cute!


----------



## Corrie (Oct 3, 2016)

I have it on my tablet but I rarely use my tablet so rip. 

Really cute and simple game though!


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 3, 2016)

I have it on my phone but I rarely check it anymore. It honestly got boring after a few months of playing and I don't really care that much about it. I'm only keeping it because I still haven't taken pictures of all the rare cats because I always miss them from my lack of caring.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 3, 2016)

Yep!  Laudine introduced me to it in the beginning of summer and I find it so charming and adorable.  I've got all the items and remodels at this point, now I'm just waiting on the last memento from Chip and then I can work on grabbing mementos from the 7 rare cats who've been stingy thus far.


----------



## Miii (Oct 3, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Yep!  Laudine introduced me to it in the beginning of summer and I find it so charming and adorable.  I've got all the items and remodels at this point, now I'm just waiting on the last memento from Chip and then I can work on grabbing mementos from the 7 rare cats who've been stingy thus far.



I'm so jealous! I only have a red rubber ball, beach ball, capsule toy, yarn ball and some frisky bitz xD


----------



## dealz (Oct 4, 2016)

I did play it quite a lot. Unlocked every goody, yard style and memento. Now I don't really have a reason to play it anymore although I still go on it occasionally.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 5, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> SAME I had everything unlocked, but it got boring after ~5 months



That's pretty long, I managed to play it for 2 weeks.


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

yeah. and i got all the cats, so no use now.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 14, 2016)

Did anyone else download the new update?  New cats, items, and a caf?-style remodel that I LOVE.  

And seriously, the new mushroom items are so cute.  They're a little on the expensive side, but they can hold two cats at once and fit well into any remodel style, so they definitely had to be purchased the instant I saw them.  Yep.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 14, 2016)

my friend from school got me into it but i stopped playing within months


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 14, 2016)

I did  play it at one point. I ad to delete though, I had too much memory ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 16, 2016)

played it a year ago, got all cats and their gifts and bought all the items and different yard thingd. then it got boring so i uninstalled it. does anyone know if it has gotten any updates since the one where they added all the sweets stuff?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 17, 2016)

I just got a new phone so I had to start over again. =[ Trying to save up for the yard expansion is so hard! Trying to check as often as possible to snag pictures of all of the kitties to get my book filled again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> played it a year ago, got all cats and their gifts and bought all the items and different yard thingd. then it got boring so i uninstalled it. does anyone know if it has gotten any updates since the one where they added all the sweets stuff?



Yes, they had a summer update with a dino slide and shell items, and a few new cats I think. No new yards yet though, I was hoping for a halloween update but it looks like it's not gunna happen at this point, I just want spooky cats!


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 17, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> played it a year ago, got all cats and their gifts and bought all the items and different yard thingd. then it got boring so i uninstalled it. does anyone know if it has gotten any updates since the one where they added all the sweets stuff?



There have been at least 2 updates since the sugary remodel was added, the most recent having been available just this past week.  Two new cats, new items, and a caf? style yard remodel that's quickly becoming one of my favorites, though sugary will always be my number one.


----------



## Amherst (Oct 18, 2016)

You mean Cat Butthole Simulator (TM)? Why yes, yes I do play it.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 19, 2016)

I play it sometimes. I've already got all the items and cats ages ago though. I actually think I deleted it from my phone for storage a few days ago


----------



## Samansu (Oct 21, 2016)

I am downloading it as I type this! I heard about it a while back, but had completely forgotten about it until I saw this thread! Cute kitty collecting here I come! =^-^=


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

Has anyone seen the Spoon Pet Collector game created by the same people who did Neko Atsume? It's the same concept but with these little cute animals called spoon pets. I downloaded it and it is super cute, just like NA! C:


----------



## shunishu (Oct 31, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Has anyone seen the Spoon Pet Collector game created by the same people who did Neko Atsume? It's the same concept but with these little cute animals called spoon pets. I downloaded it and it is super cute, just like NA! C:



yesss spoon pets is so cute .. all the little hamsters that you can pick up with a spoon, it's fun.

btw how does literally noone on the internet notice that the new caf? remodel in neko atsume has broken graphics? 
the stairs on the right side of it are competely weird there's parts missing and oddly constructed, withthe stairs leading to under the floor upstairs. surprised i haven't seen anyone mention that anywhere..


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes I still unfortunately play it


----------



## shunishu (Dec 15, 2016)

spoon pets & neko atsume got a winter update with new items etc today..


----------



## chibibunnyx (Dec 15, 2016)

I still play it~ c: 
I just like it, it's relaxing in a way lol


----------



## Zireael (Dec 15, 2016)

I looove Neko Atsume, I've essentially played it through to 100% completion twice now because I got a new phone over the summer. I was heartbroken at the time because I couldn't transfer my data without hassle but it's actually been fun starting again. Now that I've got everything a second time it's hard to remember to check it though...

Didn't know there was an update lately, I'll need to check that out.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 15, 2016)

i've played it, but i haven't been on it for the past few months because i had it on my tablet and my tablet broke D:


----------



## Trystin (Dec 15, 2016)

Omg  I just downloaded it a few weeks ago and I'm obsessed its so cute


----------



## tumut (Dec 15, 2016)

ye its cute and fun


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 16, 2016)

I missed the new rare ninja cat while I was asleep. -_-

I think Frosty may have some competition when it comes to my favorite rare.  Come back, Whiteshadow!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 16, 2016)

I haven't played in so long. my poor cats...


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2016)

yes yes yes!, ive just started playing it again after so many months! (i had to start over rip me)


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 16, 2016)

I used to play it but I needed space on my phone lmao


----------



## KidDiamond11 (Dec 19, 2016)

I play it. I love the artwork and the new updates to it. Sadly, I had everything in the game and then I lost my phone. I downloaded it again and I am working on it.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't play it much.


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 21, 2016)

I play it from time to time when I can actually get on my tablet, as my phone is windows and... as windows users know... There is no apps that is mainstream other than Crossy Road and a couple others. Neko Atsume is a really cute game though.


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 21, 2016)

I still have this on my phone, though I haven't played it in ages, since I got all the mementos from all the cats (until they update it again). Now I'm playing KleptoCats, which is also super cute!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 22, 2016)

yeah, i've been playing this game 4 a bit although I'm pretty late rip.
^^^^^ I downloaded kleptocats & its really cute


----------



## piske (Dec 25, 2016)

The Christmas deco is subtle but super cute. I love the little globe toy c: There is also really precious music playing too <3


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 28, 2016)

I just recently started playing it again .  Tubbs, Xerxes, Ramses, and Pepper are my favorites, though I honestly love them all. ^_^


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2016)

i do! i always wind up forgetting to check on the cats, but the cats are honestly adorable <3


----------



## shunishu (Dec 29, 2016)

i missed whiteshadow twice now -_-


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

i finally caught peaches in my yard!, all i need now is whiteshadow and i'll be done with the "ultra rare" cats.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm still trying to get Whiteshadow's memento. He's only visited 7 times, and it's not at regular intervals. I've found he likes Bonito Bitz and Sashimi but I'm not sure which food makes him visit the most?


----------



## Sleepy Mage (Jan 7, 2017)

It's relaxing to me, the cats, the music, the art


----------



## Corrie (Feb 18, 2017)

I just got back into this game. I redownloaded it on my phone and had to restart which sucks but it'll make me feel more motivated to play and it has been! I'm saving up for a room expansion. I'm about 50 goldfish away and I'm really excited! Once I have that expansion, I'm gonna buy the afternoon teaset. C:


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 18, 2017)

Omg  I loved Neko Atsume! It was really cute, I got all the cats ^^ but I stopped playing a while ago


----------



## Soigne (Feb 18, 2017)

I used to play Neko Atsume all the time, but I deleted it after a few months. I've just reinstalled it on my phone, and although I have to restart, I'm looking forward to devoting time to this app again!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 18, 2017)

I deleted Neko Atsume after a couple months playing it, but I did really enjoy the game for a while


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 19, 2017)

Loved it when I played it. But got everything and stopped caring.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 21, 2017)

I got my room expansion along with the tower of treats!


----------



## Romaki (Feb 22, 2017)

It's on my phone but I always forget to check it. xD


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 23, 2017)

I've had it for like half a year now. I was super addicted to collect all the cats, but now that I've got them all its boring.. they're still cute to stare at though


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm tempted to play this but never had motivation !


----------



## dino (Feb 23, 2017)

Oldcatlady said:


> I've had it for like half a year now. I was super addicted to collect all the cats, but now that I've got them all its boring.. they're still cute to stare at though



yeah, wish it still interested me but i'm in the same boat as you. there really ought to be a way to keep the game compelling, without adding unnecessary, stressful conflict we are all trying to avoid. maybe like theme challenges or earning new animations of the cats or something.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 23, 2017)

dino said:


> yeah, wish it still interested me but i'm in the same boat as you. there really ought to be a way to keep the game compelling, without adding unnecessary, stressful conflict we are all trying to avoid. maybe like theme challenges or earning new animations of the cats or something.



Agreed. This is already the second time I've finished it since I had to get a new phone last year, and I don't bother with it nearly half as much as I used to. Occasionally I'll put some Frisky Bits or whatever out but I rarely remember to check it now. I'm surprised there aren't more updates, considering the game is fairly simple. I'd love to see more cats and toys, I was a little disappointed that they didn't seem to add any seasonal toys over Christmas.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 23, 2017)

AW MAN NEKO ATSUME WAS THE ****.............. before I had to get a new phone and lost all of my data -__-

I used to just use the cheap cat food cause then Tubbs wouldn't come and eat it all lol. My spirit animal.

- - - Post Merge - - -


​


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Feb 26, 2017)

Still waiting for Whiteshadow to visit...


----------



## Corrie (Feb 27, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> I'm tempted to play this but never had motivation !



Just start! It really isn't too time consuming and you get to see cute cats!  You just need to check back every now and again to snap pics of cats and refill food dishes.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 5, 2017)

i thought someone at gamestop had a neko atsume on her neck but it was a thing from Story of Seasons XD


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 9, 2017)

It was fun when I had it. My new phone hardly holds my photos, so I'm not gonna redownload it tho.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

I still play it! I think there is a dog version?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 9, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> I still play it! I think there is a dog version?



Yep!  It's called Boku to Wanko, but it's not made by the same company ^^;


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

its been so long since ive played neko atsume, those poor cats must be so hungry especially tubbs lol


----------

